

Mistakes Made as a Solo, Non-Technical SaaS Founder – Part I - scottkrager
http://scottkrager.com/mistakes-i-made-as-a-solo-non-technical-saas-founder

======
scottkrager
Author here. I wanted to share some of the early mistakes I made as a solo
non-technical founder building a software company. I started learning to code
after these early mistakes and it's been incredibly helpful. I can't thank HN
enough for encouraging me to learn.

~~~
michaelmcdonald
These were not just mistakes, but clearly fundamental failures as a
businessman. It's literally amazing that you were able to find any success in
your endeavors. Your saving grace was that you basically called yourself out
for being a tool because nothing else describes how you present yourself. I
honestly feel for "Blake" and am utterly surprised that Joel stuck around.
This is an excellent example that business professors and CS professors could
use to demonstrate the complexity of trying to actually develop something and
why simply having a good idea is not enough.

~~~
scottkrager
Totally agree. I look at how I used to think and communicate, and "tool" is
spot on. Software is so incredibly hard, it took me years, and many mistakes
along the way, to learn this. And I'm still learning.

~~~
michaelmcdonald
With a reply like that, I can give you some kudos. Recognizing mistakes is
difficult, but recognizing there are things you don't even know that you know
and striving to learn them is courageous! Good on you for working to improve
yourself and your business! World could use more like ya!

